# Looks like this is it!



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi guys

I know I have lept my head low, but wanted to try and enjoy every minute we had and we certainly achieve that!

Anyway our news is that we have been matched with a little baby boy!.......obviously still have to complete matching panel, but we just couldnt have asked fr anything more...it is beyond belief how lucky we have been and our sw was over the moon when she told us. She had known for about 3 months, but certain things prevented her from saying anything....and i could actually see a tear when she told us.

Obviously given 24 hours to say yes or no.....and to try and get our heads round it...which 3 days later, we still havent, but im sure it will come.

Have already seen a picture and is totally adorable. All being well he would move in mid June.

I hope that I dont come across wrong here, but was just wondering what leave I would be entitled to. I have some homework to do, but work is so busy right now and would like a rough guide so maybe we can start to make some plans.

I know we get the same leave as maternity, but do we get 90% of our wages for the first 6 weeks and then statutory pay of £108 a week for 20 weeks...its just that I have been told we just get £108 for 26 weeks...which is a bit sad really as we obviously will lose alot of money when dh also goes on 2 weeks paternity pay.
Would be really grateful for anyones knowledge on this!

and of course will keep you all updated!

Natsxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow Nats. what exciting news hun  
sorry dont know about the leave questions...i'm sure someone else will!!
how old is littlun?
soooo excited for you

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nats that is fantastic news hun    

sorry i'm not sure about the pay entiltlements either, have you tried using the search facility as i'm sure this has been brought up before  

good luck, pam xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Nats

So Pleased for you Hun  

Sorry can't answer your question eithr i'm affraid but maybe try the work issues board if no-one here knows?

Can't wait to hear more from you

Kim xxxx

Ps - Guess it's my turn to stalk you now


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Nats!



That's brilliant news hunnie! 

So pleased for you!

Love Lou xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Nats

soooooo happy for you. hooray for boys!!! long may the "frogs and snail and puppy dogs tails" reign!!  

how old will your little boy be when he moves in? 

it really does make the wait seem less painful when you know there's a real little person out there wait to meet you!

XXRuth


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, that's brilliant news, keep us posted on move in date!

Sorry but can't help with allowance.

T x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Nat's

CONGRATULATIONS on the news about your baby boy, you must be over the moon, you've waited for such a long time & now your dreams are finally happening, I'm so happy for you, I could cry!! (tears of joy)

It was only the other day that I mentioned you on the main adoption thread & said how many people were newly approved & not so newly approved adopters & here you are, we can move you onto the next list now saying your waiting for intros!

Love
& a big hug
Andrea
xx

PS sorry I can't answer the question about pay either, Karen will most probably know but she's not been posting as often as she'd like due to a 101 things!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Nats,
This is great news, it's not been a bad week on here lets hope the good luck spreads to everyone waiting.
Can you tell us your babies age at all? I am so delighted for you I bet there will be some celebrations happening, enjoy every second of it.
Love Jill x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Woohoo Nats, great news and many congrats to you both!

Re: leave/payments, this link may help you...

http://www.dfes.gov.uk/adoption/introduction/faq.shtml#f3

Laine


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Hurrah     

Boys are gorgeous!!!!!!!

*Congratulations - you must be thrillled!!!*

Cant wait to hear more about your little boy.

Re adoption leave - I think you'll have to ask your employer because all companies do it differently. (Some give more than the statutory)

Kizziexx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Nats

When I first read the start of the thread by heart sank, I thought you were about to tell us that you were calling it a day.

But wow.................. Congrats I am so happy for you  .  Can we have more details - how old, when's panel...??

In terms of pay as Kizzie says some companies give more than statutory but statutory adoption is 26 weeks at SMP rate which as you say is £108.  

TTFN
Karen x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for that everyone!

He is just coming up to 10 months old and are due to have a final court date for freeing on 2nd May and matching panel 15th May!....im sure it will all be here in no time at all...hoping he will be arriving just before his first birthday in mid June...

But we just cant wait!

   

Natsxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO HOO  

Fanbloomingtastic news 

love
suzie xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Nats,
This is just great I bet you can't wait and as you say June will be here in no time. What a great age nearly 10 months how wonderful.
Love Jillx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Nats

That is great news, really pleased for you.  Such a great age too.  I always used to think I wanted a little girl, but now I've got one I can tell you boys are great.  Can't wait until your matching panel comes around.

Roll on the 15th May.

love
Cindy


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Fantastic news...such a lovely age as well...you must be so excited!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Nats - so pleased for you and glad to see the dates are not too far away!!!


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Nats...that is fab news, sooooo excited for you. This has got me all fired up again. Can't wait until you can tell us a little more.

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you that you have a smooth run with all the admin until you can get him home.

Morgana x


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Nat ,great news  .The wait has been long ,but well worth waiting for.
We were approved in Dec and this is the hardest part ,but when i read these up dated i know our time will come. 
Enjoy getting ready for baby coming home.

ShellyXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Nats

I have just seen this thread and i am sooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you. I know you have had to wait all this time, but when you get your little man home it will all be worth it. Pooh bear came home to use in June last year at 9 and a bit months and now he is a happy and very active 19 month old. i wish you all the luck in the world. if you want to PM me please feel free to do so.

On the leave and pay front, all companys do there own thing. i was lucky as the NHS follow the mat leave policy so you get the same.

Big Hugs Pooh bears mummy.xx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations - Amazing news.  You must just be thrilled!!!!

Love Rianna.


----------

